# Hgh from board sponsors here



## airtime (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi new here and been doing alot of research. it seems that all most everybody agrees that you can benifit from HGH usage. It also seems everybody agrees there are a lot of fake HGH around also. I know most everybody does not disclose thier source but is it safe to buy from board sponsors here? i am not knocking anyone here just wanted to know if they were considered a reliable source.
thanks,
airtime


----------



## airtime (Feb 24, 2011)

i take it by the response that the sponsor's here are no more reliable than the other internet sellers.


----------



## toothache (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd ask in the anabolic zone seeings how hgh isn't really classified as a research chemical


----------



## airtime (Feb 24, 2011)

if this is the wrong place maybe one of the moderators would place it in the correct place. i have seen it in both places but this one seem to have more discussion. 
thanks for the heads up


----------

